# Keith Bogans



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3646662.html 



> The Rockets moved close to a deal to acquire Keith Bogans from the Charlotte Bobcats as soon as today, three individuals within the NBA who had knowledge of the deal said Wednesday.
> 
> Bogans, a 6-5 forward/guard who is signed through this season, would offer a strong defender and another catch-and-shoot option.
> 
> ...


not a big deal, but I guess this guy will help the team more than Baxter is doing right now.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

You posted this five minutes before me. :curse: 

Not a good deal, I think. The guy is injured, for crying out loud.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

uhm, I think Bogans can play, but..... Why the heck do we need another shooting guard??? List Bogans as a SF if you like, but the guy's a bloody full time SG.

C'mon CD, you can do better than this...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If this goes down it better a setup for something bigger and better. We need someone who can put the ball in the whole. If we are not going to make any other deals then the need to activate JB for some scoring. I know he is a defensive liability but, if Tracy's back is starting to hurt again then someone else needs to score and it sure as hell isn't going to be DWes or Bowen.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I apologize for my illiteracy in my previous post. Aside from the grammar issues, at least I didn't misspell anything.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

I have my doubts about JVG. Im not certain he is the best coach possible for this team


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rockets trade Baxter for Keith Bogans


----------



## joefox4279 (Dec 23, 2005)

Come on guys this guy is a apgrade over Bowen .. And i think this just opened the doors to another deal .. He is athlectic with lateral quickness and speed and stregth ..


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

come on CD.....a perimeter player _under_ 30yrs old??? The Rockets I know like their perimeter players with alot of miles on em and old legs


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Something is gettin ready to happen...too many of the same position on this team. Something is coming.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bogans is a really good defender,but he's really had a journeyman career so far.Really hard for me to say who got the best of it,but I don't see how Lonnie Baxter makes much sense for the Bobcats unless they intend to move Melvin Ely.Bogans has really done a pretty good job for them and they actually have a decent frontline if everyone were healthy.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

bad move imo, baxter brought some energy, and i believe bogans was with tmac in the orlando season... bogans can play well, but thats not what they're looking for, they need someone who can make an immediate impact, i dont think bogans is that player,


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

good trade, no way baxter would get minutes over swift, juwan, and jvgs lover (bowen) so i think we could put in bogans at a 2/3 until anderson plays agian, basically a trade of nothing to get at least a good defender who hustles a lot in return.

yao/deke
juwan/stro/hayes
tmac/bogans
wesley/anderson/barry
rafer/head

ir-sura
moochie
bowen


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This trade is "big" questionable. It this a upgrade?

Bogans can not be traded in certain time.

Obviously the team needs a better wing.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome deal! I'm pretty sure I posted about Bogans earlier this year, another upgrade for the TEAM, just like the Alston deal. Very similar to Greg Buckner (who should've been signed instead of DA), tough defender who can spot up and knock down three's.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> Something is gettin ready to happen...too many of the same position on this team. Something is coming.


 Barry is about to retire and Anderson is about to be waived (by the end of the season). Fine by me.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Ive had many opportunities to watch Keith Bogans (Ke-Bo) play in Orlando alongside T-Mac. He's nothing spectacular. I think this trade is an attempt to regain a bench scorer much like Mike James. Bogans can come off the bench and change the tempo of the game. He has the right tools for defense and is an athletic off-guard, still his game is still pretty raw despite playing organized basketball for a number of years.

Definitely an upgrade, I'm not sure that it's a very impactful upgrade, though.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

This makes absolutely no sense to me? We traded for a guy that's injured? WTF we traded for someone with a severe MCL knee sprain? Just to make room for Stro Bowen and Barry? Boy when Jeff loves his 'guys' he loves them? This is ridiculous, they do not want to win at all. I'm not talking about the players now, I'm talking about the organization, this stinks. You should be moving guys to get better not to make lateral moves that don't help? Or to make other non-factor players happy and feel secure? :raised_ey


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Woah, waoh, woah. Why in the world, are you blaming Jeff Van Gundy? Stop blaming the guy when it was CD who traded for him. Sheesh. 

Sorry, debarge, but really, get your facts straight.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

good trade, with a healthy front line hes virtually unwanted and bogans adds some much needed perimeter shooting


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

But the question is, will he actually be able to get on the court. Really, there are so many guards on this team. It's overwhelming.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well moochie will be seeing alot of pine, DA is in the doghouse, JB is nearly done and that leaves wesley, skip and bobby, so i think bogans will be one of the rotation quite easily


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bogans isn't injured anymore, you have to pass a rigid physical to be traded.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

He's better than DA.


----------

